# help me decide



## azotemia

looking to buy a tang in the near future...

and ive been looking at the kole tang and or tomini tang...(only "reef safe" tangs i found - open to suggestions as well)

anybody has experience with either one of them?

which one looks better in your opinion?

thanks


----------



## sig

You should also look if these tangs will be compatible with other fishes, which you are planning to buy.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## azotemia

sig said:


> You should also look if these tangs will be compatible with other fishes, which you are planning to buy.


will do =)


----------



## teemee

I've had both a Kole and a Scopas tang - they are on the smaller side.
The Scopas was great.
The Kole, while its not supposed to be aggressive, and was completely peaceful most of the time, killed a pair golden dwarf angels.


----------



## azotemia

teemee said:


> The Kole, while its not supposed to be aggressive, and was completely peaceful most of the time, killed a pair golden dwarf angels.


would putting a mirror disperse or channel this aggression?


----------



## 50seven

I have a yellow tank and he is pretty calm. But when I got my coral beauty angel, he gave him a hard time, and I thought I was going to lose my new angelfish. I tossed my net into the tank, and he chilled out right away. I left it there for about 2 days, moving it every 6 hours or so. Now they get along like old buddies.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromey

tank size would help aswell.

I have a Blond Naso, Yellow, Scopas, Purple tangs in my tank.

Only the Purple nips at things.

The Naso and the Scopas are so calm.

No fish is 100% reef safe, Some are darn good But not perfect.


----------



## Chris S

azotemia said:


> looking to buy a tang in the near future...
> 
> and ive been looking at the kole tang and or tomini tang...(only "reef safe" tangs i found - open to suggestions as well)
> 
> anybody has experience with either one of them?
> 
> which one looks better in your opinion?
> 
> thanks


I would say all tangs are considered "reef safe" (as far as that term will go, anyway). If you are new to the hobby, I would suggest starting with a yellow tang, as they are hardy, easy to look after and strikingly coloured. Of course, this depends on whether your tank is large enough to properly house tangs or not


----------



## azotemia

Chromey said:


> tank size would help aswell.
> 
> I have a Blond Naso, Yellow, Scopas, Purple tangs in my tank.
> 
> Only the Purple nips at things.
> 
> The Naso and the Scopas are so calm.
> 
> No fish is 100% reef safe, Some are darn good But not perfect.


tank is 50 gal (36x18x18) =)



Chris S said:


> I would say all tangs are considered "reef safe" (as far as that term will go, anyway). If you are new to the hobby, I would suggest starting with a yellow tang, as they are hardy, easy to look after and strikingly coloured. Of course, this depends on whether your tank is large enough to properly house tangs or not


ha!, i would love to get a yellow tang but i believe my tank is going to be too small for them. Those two fish i've mentioned were given "minimum" 50 gal for aquaria size ( from googling =D ).


----------



## Chromey

This is where the tang police step and say " even 50G is to small"

as long as you understand, You may end up re-homeing Fish in the long run, WHen they grow.


----------



## azotemia

Chromey said:


> This is where the tang police step and say " even 50G is to small"
> 
> as long as you understand, You may end up re-homeing Fish in the long run, WHen they grow.


aha, i know they will  but upgrading to a bigger tank is definitely on my to do list.


----------



## Will

Upgrade first, tang later.


----------



## Chris S

Yea, I don't think any tangs will fit the bill in a 50g long term.


----------



## azotemia

*upgraded!*

ok, now ive upgraded the tank to a 120 gallon (48x24x24) and while waiting for my setup to fully mature... im trying to put a list of "friendly" fish out there and possibly save up as well =D

heres my wishlist:

Blue throat or Sargassum or Pink tail trigger
Powder Blue tang
Tomini tang
2 Black clowns
6 blue/green chromis
2 golden head goby

any suggestions to my current wishlist? maybe delete one and add another fish that is not mentioned, or perhaps add another one to this list.

please advice

thanks


----------



## ninjaturtle

tomini over purple tang? 

i think u need to add a purple tang in there


----------



## Chris S

Pinktail's can become fairly aggressive and are not always "reef safe" in regards to snails and shrimp.

I'd also increase the amount of Chromis to 12 or so. Would look nicer and they would behave more naturally.

Powder Blue would be your last fish to add


----------



## azotemia

ninjaturtle said:


> tomini over purple tang?
> 
> i think u need to add a purple tang in there


glad you've mentioned it! thanks



Chris S said:


> Pinktail's can become fairly aggressive and are not always "reef safe" in regards to snails and shrimp.
> 
> I'd also increase the amount of Chromis to 12 or so. Would look nicer and they would behave more naturally.
> 
> Powder Blue would be your last fish to add


wouldnt it be too much to add 6 more chromis to my current list?


----------



## 50seven

azotemia said:


> wouldnt it be too much to add 6 more chromis to my current list?


Not at all. I had 7 in my 35G and they were fine. 12 would give you a nice sized school.


----------



## Will

If youre going to do a school of chromis don't half ass it, go big! Afterall they live by the hundreds in the wild.


----------



## Chris S

Will Hayward said:


> If youre going to do a school of chromis don't half ass it, go big! Afterall they live by the hundreds in the wild.


Agreed, they look even better 20+ !


----------



## azotemia

50seven said:


> Not at all. I had 7 in my 35G and they were fine. 12 would give you a nice sized school.





Will Hayward said:


> If youre going to do a school of chromis don't half ass it, go big! Afterall they live by the hundreds in the wild.





Chris S said:


> Agreed, they look even better 20+ !


lol now that i look at my "school of chromis (6)"... they look lonely and confused lol they dont have that "schooling" effect =S

good thing they're on sale this weekend at BA


----------



## teemee

I'd say that's the case with damsels as well. Personally, though, I'd rather a school of anthias.


----------



## Will

Chris S said:


> Agreed, they look even better 20+ !





teemee said:


> I'd say that's the case with damsels as well. Personally, though, I'd rather a school of anthias.


Exactly what I was about to say! Would love to see someone do an Anthias tank right.


----------



## azotemia

*oh no*

ive read somewhere that the blue chromis wont really school at all...  true?

any other cheap schooling fish out there i can maybe look into?


----------



## Will

Bet they'll school when you've got a nice sized trigger in the tank.


----------



## azotemia

Will Hayward said:


> Bet they'll school when you've got a nice sized trigger in the tank.


hehe, we shall see


----------



## teemee

If you're looking for a cheap schooling fish, blue eyed cardinals school. I believe orange-lined cardinals do as well, though I haven't seen them for ages.
There is a type of schooling goby that I've seen on Live aquaria (they will not ship to Canada) but they are short lived.


----------



## azotemia

teemee said:


> If you're looking for a cheap schooling fish, blue eyed cardinals school. I believe orange-lined cardinals do as well, though I haven't seen them for ages.
> There is a type of schooling goby that I've seen on Live aquaria (they will not ship to Canada) but they are short lived.


this one?
http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=31_45_67&products_id=1098

i think im just going to stick with the chromis and throw a trigger in there like will said lol. Didn't want to spend to much $$$ on them as i want to keep my roster as follows... main fish to be as the "superstar" then a "star" then " role players" then "bench players"


----------



## 50seven

Will Hayward said:


> Bet they'll school when you've got a nice sized trigger in the tank.


+1

I find they really only school when there's something to make them nervous, like a few other large/aggressive fish, or being newly placed into a tank.

I had 6 of them for a while and once they got familiar with the tank, they spread out from each other, but usually stayed in loose packs of 2 or 3. They feel safer when they are with each other, kinda like my kids when they have to go down into the basement, LOL.

I agree with the anthias, though I'd rather have a school of both! 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee

50seven said:


> +1
> 
> I had 6 of them for a while and once they got familiar with the tank, they spread out from each other, but usually stayed in loose packs of 2 or 3. They feel safer when they are with each other, kinda like my kids when they have to go down into the basement, LOL.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


Very funny! 
If you're going to go the chromis route, though, I'd way until SUM has them on sale and get tons.


----------



## azotemia

*ummmm????*

is the purple tang only aggressive with similar body shape? thinking of mixing it with other fish as well ( clowns, wrasse, goby and trigger)


----------



## Chromey

For 2 days My purple and Yellow had a few rounds, Thats it, The Yellow tang stays out the way now.

My Purple tang and Blond Naso are always swimming together.


----------



## jameswarner

kole tangs are cheaper, less agressive, better grazers, hardier and better looking in my opinion, but most people have them, so the tomani is better if your looking for something that not everybody already has


----------

